# Hi!



## Ivan (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi! I am new here! I love classical music. Can anyone tell me where can I download classical music? Are there any good P2P sites that are specialized in classical music? There are to many CD's to buy them, there must be a way to get them for free on internet! Thanks!


----------



## beethovenian (May 2, 2011)

Yes, on the internet you can find almost anything for free. But i do not advocate this for classical music.
If you like classical music, please purchase them legally to help support this small and frail industry. Surfing the pirate sea for classical music is like stealing from a man who is already very poor and when he is dead where can you get your music from?

There is never too many CDs to buy! if you have too many CDs to buy then you obviously have OCD. Buy them in moderation, i do not believe you can consume all the 10 CDs you buy every month...

If you cannot afford, there are many other legal ways to get your music free. Youtube and Imslp is a good source of free legal classical music.


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

I certainly don't disagree with your sentiments. I will say, however, that I do more "digital purchasing" these days than CD purchasing..

I you've read some of my stuff here and on my Blogspot blog, I do advocate "mining" the Internet for music, as I believe there is lots of stuff to be found LEGALLY.

When it comes to the times I have ventured to "the dark side" I have done it specifically in the case of analogue media I already owned, as I find that home digitizing has its limitations, especially for somebody who hasn't made the investment into audiophile-level equipment. I feel no remorse in doing so, as I already "paid the artist" when I made my original purchase.


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

Ivan said:


> Hi! I am new here! I love classical music. Can anyone tell me where can I download classical music? Are there any good P2P sites that are specialized in classical music? There are to many CD's to buy them, there must be a way to get them for free on internet! Thanks!


Read my blog post from a few weeks ago:
http://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/itywltmt/200-how-do-you-get.html


----------

